# Weaknees Boot Disk



## schipperke (Dec 12, 2004)

I created a boot disk (CD) from weaknees. Once it boots, then you hit enter to load Linux, the computer reboots so I could not do the upgrade with it. Luckily I found a boot iso at Hinsdale which worked great, then following weaknees instructions I did the upgrade. My R10 now has a Seagate DB35, 250G. The drive is a bit noisy though..... Was able to get the drive new at $60 with a coupon at Buy.com. Picture seems better, I think my original drive was starting to go.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Congrats. Interesting that the PC rebooted after loading the kernel...may be a bad .iso or burn.

Either way, you have a successful upgrade.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

The boot disk alisted in Hinsdale may not be LBA48. If it is not, you will only have about 120 hours or so. ptvupgrade.com has an LBA48 boot disk that will work and give you about 200 hours.

The weaknees boot disk seems to have trouble with some hardware.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Good point.

OP - how many hours does your TiVo report?


----------



## schipperke (Dec 12, 2004)

The information page reads "variable up to 216 hours" , and I notice this is what the kits with 250g drive advertise. I used a backup & restore command posted at weaknees, took about 5.5 hours, all shows and settings saved. I made sure when the Hinsdale supplied linux booted to check the drive sizes and of course verify locations.

Command string used

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb

Damn if I have a clue about any of it, been using DOS & Windows, just glad I typed it correctly the first time. I think the -s 127 has something to do with swap size? The new swap size could not be created using a direct copy (dd) ? correct?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

The command you used is correct. The -s 127 sets the swap size. With a dd copy, you get an identical copy of your original drive. The swap will be the original size and the available drive space will be the same. If dd was used, swap would be on the small size and you would also need to expand to use the rest of the drive.


----------

